# SALE on peps from MAXIMPEP



## Z82 (May 17, 2013)

Now is your chance guys and gals to either stock up on all your favorite Maxim products or try them out @ a discount for your first time. And of course, only for your research needs!

*Get $20 off all orders over $100. Promo code is 20now. Click the banner below and check the site out!


*




PM me with any questions you may have


----------



## Z82 (May 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

Sweet deal.


----------



## Z82 (May 18, 2013)

To the top!


----------



## Z82 (May 19, 2013)

Z82 said:


> To the top!



..........


----------



## Z82 (May 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> sweet deal.



b



u



m




p


----------



## Z82 (May 21, 2013)

Z82 said:


> b
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Z82 (May 22, 2013)

Up


----------



## Z82 (May 25, 2013)

To the top


----------



## stevekc73 (May 25, 2013)

I gotta give props to Maximpep!  Placed an order for some research products thursday morning, and I was pleasantly surprised when they were in my mailbox today.  Now that is some speedy service!


----------



## Z82 (May 26, 2013)

stevekc73 said:


> I gotta give props to Maximpep!  Placed an order for some research products thursday morning, and I was pleasantly surprised when they were in my mailbox today.  Now that is some speedy service!



Thanks for the post bother!


----------



## twotree (May 30, 2013)

Just placed my first order. Got an email within an hour that said it shipped! Whoa awesome. Looks like they won't take my money and run like some powerful man did...


----------



## bigstol (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonna give these guys a shot with a small test order.....Always looking to save $ on some peptides!


----------



## Z82 (Jun 4, 2013)

bigstol said:


> Gonna give these guys a shot with a small test order.....Always looking to save $ on some peptides!



Good to hear.  You wont go anywhere else once you research maxims products.


----------

